# 3DS continues to sell like hotcakes in Japan, sales go up



## Valwin (Feb 22, 2012)

*The 3DS Terror Continues In Japan*


*Media Create Sales: Week 7, 2012 (Feb 13 - Feb 19) *

01./00. * [3DS] New Love Plus #  (Konami) {2012.02.14} (¥6.980) - 104.969 / NEW *
02./00. * [PS3] Binary Domain  (Sega) {2012.02.16} (¥8.390) - 73.683 / NEW *
03./00. * [3DS] Theatrhythm Final Fantasy  (Square Enix) {2012.02.16} (¥6.090) - 67.206 / NEW *
04./04. [3DS] Mario Kart 7  (Nintendo) {2011.12.01} (¥4.800) - 22.015 / 1.506.522 _(-7%)_
05./06. [3DS] Super Mario 3D Land  (Nintendo) {2011.11.03} (¥4.800) - 17.791 / 1.348.776 _(-10%)_
06./05. [3DS] Monster Hunter 3G #  (Capcom) {2011.12.10} (¥5.800) - 17.490 / 1.249.833 _(-18%)_
07./00. * [PSP] Samurai Warriors 3 Z Special  (Koei Tecmo) {2012.02.16} (¥6.090) - 17.125 / NEW *
08./03. [3DS] Resident Evil: Revelations  (Capcom) {2012.01.26} (¥5.990) - 15.666 / 231.907 _(-40%)_
09./01. [PSP] Suikoden: Tsumugareshi Hyakunen no Toki  (Konami) {2012.02.09} (¥5.980) - 13.695 / 75.479 _(-78%)_
10./02. [PSV] Gravity Rush  (Sony Computer Entertainment) {2012.02.09} (¥5.980) - 10.219 / 53.680 _(-76%)_
11./00. * [3DS] Tekken 3D: Prime Edition  (Bandai Namco Games) {2012.02.16} (¥5.800) - 9.421 / NEW *
12./00. * [3DS] Kyokugen Dasshutsu ADV: Zennin Shiboudesu  (Chunsoft) {2012.02.16} (¥6.090) - 9.307 / NEW *
13./07. [PS3] Gran Turismo 5 Spec II  (Sony Computer Entertainment) {2012.02.02} (¥4.980) - 8.169 / 42.198 _(-35%)_
14./10. [WII] Just Dance Wii  (Nintendo) {2011.10.13} (¥5.800) - 7.643 / 542.589 _(-3%)_
15./00. * [PSV] Kyokugen Dasshutsu ADV: Zennin Shiboudesu  (Chunsoft) {2012.02.16} (¥6.090) - 6.538 / NEW *
16./08. [PS3] Armored Core V  (From Software) {2012.01.26} (¥7.800) - 6.430 / 212.784 _(-45%)_
17./13. [3DS] Inazuma Eleven Go: Shine / Dark  (Level 5) {2011.12.15} (¥5.800) - 6.268 / 393.130 _(-12%)_
18./14. [PSP] Monster Hunter Freedom 3 (PSP the Best)  (Capcom) {2011.09.22} (¥2.990) - 5.223 / 197.031 _(-12%)_
19./16. [WII] Wii Sports Resort with Remote Plus #  (Nintendo) {2010.11.11} (¥5.800) - 5.135 / 873.120 _(-12%)_
20./22. [3DS] Nintendogs + Cats: French Bulldog / Shiba / Toy Poodle & New Friends  (Nintendo) {2011.02.26} (¥4.800) - 4.839 / 501.169


*Titles per system in top 20 *
3DS - 10
PS3 - 3
PSP - 3
PSV - 2
WII - 2

*HARDWARE*

```
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
|System | This Week	 | Last Week	 | Last Year	 |	 YTD	|  Last YTD	 |	LTD	  |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
|  3DS  |	 94.667 |	 67.558 |		|	744.479 |		|   5.026.622 |
|  PS3  |	 21.993 |	 22.002 |	 25.242 |	216.158 |	217.597 |   7.852.543 |
| PSP # |	 14.824 |	 15.860 |	 65.817 |	173.291 |	338.045 |  18.902.675 |
|  PSV  |	 12.309 |	 13.939 |		|	138.826 |		|	 578.812 |
|  WII  |	  7.874 |	  8.206 |	 12.221 |	109.167 |	154.054 |  12.272.388 |
| NDS # |	  1.557 |	  1.608 |	 19.032 |	 19.121 |	229.449 |  32.827.607 |
|  PS2  |	  1.433 |	  1.239 |	  1.863 |	  6.858 |	 13.375 |  21.780.965 |
|  360  |		983 |	  1.139 |	  2.183 |	 10.584 |	 18.929 |   1.546.629 |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
|  ALL  |	155.640 |	131.551 |	126.358 |	 1.418.484 |	971.449 | 100.788.241 |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DSiLL |		901 |		957 |	 10.037 |	 10.814 |	118.846 |   2.305.133 |
|  DSi  |		656 |			651 |	  8.022 |	  8.307 |	 98.518 |   5.842.357 |
|  PSP  |	 14.824 |	 15.860 |	 63.330 |	173.291 |	329.545 |  18.726.688 |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

3DS sales spike up again. Vita sales lower instead, still under psp.

Source


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the fact that New Love Plus is on the top.


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 22, 2012)

i guess theatrhythm ff, is really catching up, i can only hope for a localisation as i didnt get my mh3g after today's rather dissappointing nintendo direct

p.s. i like the title,its catchy


----------



## OriginalHamster (Feb 22, 2012)

Japan already pick its portable system of choice, it will be really hard that Vita sales goes up in the mean time.
And yeah, this is terrorism on Nintendo's part lol


----------



## mjax (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice to see that a new game on 3DS helped boost the hardware sales last week. Thanks for the heads up.

Did they release a Love Plus bundle in Japan?

Edit: [email protected] your signature Valwin. xD


----------



## emigre (Feb 22, 2012)

Christ, the Japanese public like buying shit.


----------



## basher11 (Feb 22, 2012)

i knew it. Love Plus 3DS would be at the top.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> Christ, the Japanese public like buying shit.


Just because you don't like it, or most westerners at that, doesn't mean it's a bad game.


----------



## prowler (Feb 22, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Christ, the Japanese public like buying shit.
> ...


it's a bad game


----------



## raulpica (Feb 22, 2012)

Made the OP post a bit more professional.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 22, 2012)

I still think it's funny how the PSP sells more than the Vita.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 22, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


You don't like it, that doesn't make it bad.
If it isnt a good game, why would it sell so much?


----------



## emigre (Feb 22, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...









Because quality has a direct relationship with sales.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 22, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



But it's so kawaii!


----------



## smile72 (Feb 22, 2012)

Love Plus is awesome therefore New Love Plus is 10x more awesome, so stop hating on New Love Plus.


----------



## Midna (Feb 22, 2012)

So it's become crystal clear that Japan is infatuated with the 3DS and disinterested in the PS Vita

And so naturally people have decided to come to the conclusion that if Japan buys things they don't like, Japan must have bad taste.

Because your opinion is fact, of course.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 22, 2012)

Midna said:


> So it's become crystal clear that Japan is infatuated with the 3DS and disinterested in the PS Vita
> 
> And so naturally people have decided to come to the conclusion that if Japan buys things they don't like, Japan must have bad taste.
> 
> Because your opinion is fact, of course.



I thought we were all talking about how Love Plus is terrible.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Feb 22, 2012)

People in general have bad tastes.
It's the reason why games like Love Plus, Call of Duty, Just Dance and all them other ShovelWare games sell so much.
That's all I feel like saying on the subject.


----------



## emigre (Feb 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > So it's become crystal clear that Japan is infatuated with the 3DS and disinterested in the PS Vita
> ...



Well I certainly was.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 22, 2012)

I knew all Japanese boys were like the Protagonist of "The World only God knows"


----------



## paulfalcon (Feb 22, 2012)

^ LOL, the truth comes out.

Eh. we all live in a pig-headed world where "If I don't like it, it means that it's an abomination that people shouldn't be allowed to play" is the mindset to the idiot masses.

I'm glad I pulled away from that. You like shooting big guns and having some five year old brats cuss you out on live chat? More power to you, my friends.

Want to have love with your virtual girlfriend? More power to you, buddy!

Now, carry on, while I'm busy raising up a massive army of furry creatures of which I've spent money on purchasing each and every last round casing for!


----------



## elgarta (Feb 23, 2012)

paulfalcon said:


> ^ LOL, the truth comes out.
> 
> Eh. we all live in a pig-headed world where "If I don't like it, it means that it's an abomination that people shouldn't be allowed to play" is the mindset to the idiot masses.
> 
> ...



Too true .

Whilst I am not going fuel the PSV vs 3DS arguement that I am sure will burn in this this thread eventually.. I am really surprised that the PSP is still selling more than the PSV. I remember the PSP started off a bit shaky too at first, but that was likely due to the confused image they were going for. Is it a portable media device? Is it a portable gaming console? Whaa, it's both?!?

I was just expecting it would've gone stronger in Japan since the PSP did get a fairly dedicated fanbase over there.. It'll be interesting to see if the release in the West changes the figures much


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 23, 2012)

the vita sales are amazingly bad.  
Hopefully sales will be better over this side of the planet.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 23, 2012)

I hope Vita sales improve drastically, if only to keep Nintendo on its toes. A little competition will help to keep nintendo from getting lazy... and maybe will convince them to include 2 FREAKING ANALOGS in the future!!! Lol :-p


----------



## Rockym (Feb 23, 2012)

Why doesn't anyone ever post sales figures for NA or EU regions?  All we ever hear about are sales in Japan.  Just showing one region's sales figures can really skew things and make a console or game look like its performing better or worse than it actually is.


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 23, 2012)

As far as I know, Media create only record sales in Japan.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 23, 2012)

Isn't it kind of sad that Love Plus is selling so well?
Being a dating simulator and all...


----------



## smile72 (Feb 23, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Isn't it kind of sad that Love Plus is selling so well?
> Being a dating simulator and all...


No, not at all. Some people like me enjoy games like this and have fun and then move on to the next, then there are those who take it far (there are gamers like that in every single genre) and marry their virtual girlfriend, etc. So it's not sad at all. Plus New Love Plus is awesome! Manaka♥


----------



## paulfalcon (Feb 23, 2012)

^ The only reason I'd play is to see how bad I could get the people to hate me! XD!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2012)

Midna said:


> So it's become crystal clear that Japan is infatuated with the 3DS and disinterested in the PS Vita
> 
> And so naturally people have decided to come to the conclusion that if Japan buys things they don't like, Japan must have bad taste.
> 
> Because your opinion is fact, of course.


You're *Valosing  *when you could be *Valwinning* - simply admit that only one taste is correct and everybody else doesn't know what they're talking about.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 23, 2012)

The bad sales of the PS vita is maybe because there are no really interesting titles for it?
Sure uncharted looks good, but people probably rather play uncharted on their PS3.

Depending on what game's the PS vita get, I might have to buy the vita too... I need to find money!!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> Because quality has a direct relationship with sales.


While quality not always has a direct relation with sales, sales are the best and pretty much only measure of whether a game appeals to a given target group or doesn't. Even "games" like Just Dance have their buyers - let's face it, Guitar-Hero-DJ-Band-Dance-a-Likes are simply good party "games", no matter how you look at it. They sell because many people enjoy them. Same with Love Plus.

You can debate as to whether or not a given individual is "sad" for playing a given type of games, but you can't debate the fact that they have a loyal group of fans.

Perhaps the fact that Dating Sims are a better product then actual "dates", but when you think of it, people "like" stuff like this.

Look at Second Life - some people are crazy about this game just because they suck at their First Life. Games like this allow achieving whatever is unachievable in Real Life.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 23, 2012)

I have played the vita.  it is nice. 
BUT

it doesnt have any games I would want to keep, and too expensive to buy a game that will be completed in under 20 hours and have no further use for... maybe LBP: but we have that on the PS3 AND the PSP already.
Its made out of glass god dammit! People break glass, people drop shit all the time.  Broken screens are horrible to repair and not cheap... so you get a portable that is delicate and not so portable...
and here's the FAIL point for me... "Almost as good graphics and power as a PS3."
almost...
so I might as well get a PS3 which is also delicate and not portable... with better graphics and sound and ...CHEAPER!
it is almost a phone.  I almost want it.
almost.


----------



## xist (Feb 23, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> I have played the vita.  it is nice.
> BUT
> 
> it doesnt have any games I would want to keep, and too expensive to buy a game that will be completed in under 20 hours and have no further use for... maybe LBP: but we have that on the PS3 AND the PSP already.
> ...



It's plastic not glass, it's not any less portable/durable than any other handheld that's around, and it's just launched so games will bulk out, although the lineup is already stellar for a console at day one. It sounds like no portable games machine would be suited to your tastes though.


----------



## Centrix (Feb 23, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Christ, the Japanese public like buying shit.
> ...



Actually the 3DS as far as I last saw and heard was selling like hot cakes out here as well and is the highest selling system to date!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2012)

Centrix said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


They were dicussing something entirely different.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 24, 2012)

xist said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > I have played the vita.  it is nice.
> ...



didnt realise its plastic... odd... since it is a capacitive screen so needs glass for the electric current... oh well.

and yes, I JUST got a 3DS last week.  it suits me fine actually.


----------



## ThriLL (Feb 24, 2012)

MHTri moving those units. With all these great games coming out, 3DS is just picking up steam.


----------



## xist (Feb 24, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> so I might as well get a PS3 which is also delicate and not portable... with better graphics and sound and ...CHEAPER!





lostdwarf said:


> and yes, I JUST got a 3DS last week.  it suits me fine actually.



By the exact same reasoning - Why didn't you get a Wii instead?


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 24, 2012)

xist said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > so I might as well get a PS3 which is also delicate and not portable... with better graphics and sound and ...CHEAPER!
> ...



based on my reasoning, the vita has no games I want, is selling at a daft price, is made of glass(or your new plastic screen invention)and is not very portable at all... the ps3 has some games I like, is cheaper than the vita, more powerfull than the vita, and also is not portable.
= ps3 win.
Staying in line with our conversation.. the wii is not portable, but is well built and strong. It has a huge collection of games I like and want (yes I know a lot are shit but at least a lot are great too) 
on the same reasoning I bought a 3DS because:
It is everything the Wii is not.  Hardcore games, full button controls AND touch screen, 3D games, 3D movies and pics, and is supported to the max by 3rd parties.
The 3DS IS portable, totally portable, made very well, I dropped it already by accident but with no breakages or damage.  I had a 3DS at launch and I sold it due to shite games choices.  Having got this new one I am much happier with the system (3d video player, 3d video recorder, 3d camera, 3d games, internet, more built in games, eurosport, and game demos) and around 6 games I really really want.

The PSvita is almost good, it is a great system to hold, and look at.  But it isnt 3D. 
In my eyes and a lot of other consumers... not 3D = not next gen.  it is just a handicapped PS3. and the ps3 is cheaper and more appealing in every way.  I already have a ps3, and that wont change yet.  I certainly am not tempted by the vita at all.  And I tried to be.
the only 1up the vita has over ps3 is the touch screen.  


Because I have a wii already (it was cheap, very cheap, with tonnes of games, also cheap) and as I mentioned I also have a PS3 and a PSP and about 4 games each.  
The Wii just got a massive price drop £79 in the UK.  The 3DS is cheaper than a DSi and cheaper than a DSiXL.  Nintendo restructured the price to make all options affordable for the average joe.
Sony are turning into a rip off company.
I understand you are a massive sony fanboy, and congrats on that.  
But the Vita is a rip off as it is right now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 24, 2012)

Just gonna cut out some key lines I thought were funny:



lostdwarf said:


> It [the 3DS] is everything the Wii is not.  Hardcore games, full button controls AND touch screen, 3D games, 3D movies and pics, and is supported to the max by 3rd parties.
> 
> The PSvita is almost good, it is a great system to hold, and look at.  But it isnt 3D.
> 
> ...



Have you ever considered stand up comedy?

EDIT: Oh, you wanted responses?

3DS has "hardcore" games? Like Super Mario EZ Land or ports of older "hardcore" games?

In most everyone's eyes, no HD graphics = not next gen

The 3DS is certainly not cheaper than the DSi or DSi XL unless it goes on a sale. It's standard sale price though (with the price cut) is still a bit more expensive than its predecessors.

Massive Sony fanboy? I forgot, you're totally not a fanboy.

The Vita has great hardware and great features, great games too if you like to think in a non-shitty way. At $250 it's a goddamn steal.


----------



## xist (Feb 24, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> I understand you are a massive sony fanboy, and congrats on that.
> But the Vita is a rip off as it is right now.



Actually you obviously don't understand anything.


----------



## insidexdeath (Feb 24, 2012)

I seriously laugh when I see people bashing the 3DS so badly... especially you Guild, I don't see you whinning about the Vita getting ports at all I'm not a fanboy and I'm honestly interested in both, but if you think the 3DS is getting ports, then what is the Vita getting? Games that are already on consoles? Or PS3 ports? .That makes it pointless to get the Vita at the moment even though it has some exclusives coming up for it. Same goes for the 3DS, it's getting pretty good exclusives coming up for it and of course, you won't like them because it's the '3DS'.

People have different tastes in gaming, you definitely don't have to shove it down their throats just because you don't like it. Opinions are welcome and I honestly love to hear them, but fanboy-ism to the max is just becoming the annoyance on GBATemp.


----------



## xist (Feb 24, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> I seriously laugh when I see people bashing the 3DS so badly... I'm not a fanboy and I'm honestly interested in both, but if you think the 3DS is getting ports, then what is the Vita getting?



But that's the point....very little differentiates the two consoles and yet some people only see bad points in the Vita, despite that the 3DS shares the same flaws. Having been let down by the 3DS there's no way i'd get a Vita at this point despite the fact that it's games already seem more appealing than the 3DS (to me...) I honestly wish i could sell my 3DS for close to what i spent on it, and put it in a 3DS/Vita future pot, but the massive price drop has put paid to that...


----------



## emigre (Feb 24, 2012)

Personally I believe it pointless to pick up a 3DS or PSV at this present moment in time.

Everyone happy with neutrality now?


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 24, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > lostdwarf said:
> ...


----------



## insidexdeath (Feb 24, 2012)

It's not about neutrality, it's just both handhelds are suffering from the same problem which are ports(while both are getting exclusives, but they're not enough for a new handheld) except the Vita is currently selling not well.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Just gonna cut out some key lines I thought were funny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neither is Vita


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 24, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Just gonna cut out some key lines I thought were funny:
> ...


Maybe they're not. And I'm glad. Battery life is way too low because of the demanding graphics games on both systems have been offering (or rather the 3D for the 3DS). But is it really important to get HD graphics on a portable console? From what I've seen and played since the beginning of the week., that looks pretty HD-on-the-go to me. If not, games compensate by looking unique, i.e Escape Plan.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 24, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


It's native resolution isn't techically HD! It looks good cuz its displayed on a tiny screen and high value ppi.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 24, 2012)

heartgold said:


> high.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


And like I said, do we really need HD? It KILLS the battery, and with current battery technology(?) we'll all have to compensate with an external charger somehow if you really want HD graphics. Again, is it really important? I do know I've been drawn into games because they look good, but I'd rather be drawn into games with great gameplay and story than smexy graphics.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 24, 2012)

I think if I had a Vita the games I'd buy would be Everybody's Golf and Little Deviants, but neither of them are really system sellers for me.  So far the games I've played on the Vita have generally seemed like... How can I describe it, diluted PS3 games?  Watery PS3 games?  There's just something 'thin' feeling about them.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 24, 2012)

i can see the Vita being very dormant until the Lite version is released
sony confirmed there doing Lite wayyy to early

alot of main shops just arnt stocking also

go Nintendo


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 24, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> @[member='insidexdeath']: We aren't bashing the 3DS, but rather this dude who's speaking nonsense. I have a 3DS, love it, but *IMO* from a technical standpoint and fun-time, the PSVita is superior. Both have their own appeal and advantages, and we appreciate people expressing themselves about something. But if it's to say bullshit that's not true, that you might as well shut up.


Just had to clarify that. 

While I didn't agree with everything said (which I didn't feel like addressing), I have to basically agree with this


xist said:


> But that's the point....very little differentiates the two consoles and yet some people only see bad points in the Vita, despite that the 3DS shares the same flaws
> *and vice versa. *





Pong20302000 said:


> sony confirmed there doing Lite wayyy to early


I'm pretty sure that was a mistranslation of sorts...


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 24, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> high.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > @[member='insidexdeath']: We aren't bashing the 3DS, but rather this dude who's speaking nonsense. I have a 3DS, love it, but *IMO* from a technical standpoint and fun-time, the PSVita is superior. Both have their own appeal and advantages, and we appreciate people expressing themselves about something. But if it's to say bullshit that's not true, that you might as well shut up.
> ...



Crap, I thought I had that noted. Thanks for the fix? xD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 24, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Neither is Vita



But it looks HD. HD as a technical term and HD as a descriptive term have pretty much parted ways. Vita games look like they could be on a HD console, so people describe them as "HD". Maybe it's not technically correct, but it's a common term people use. Perhaps incorrectly but you get the general gist of things when you say "Oh, it's a HD game".


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 24, 2012)

Vita is HD in comparison to the 3DS, even though many games aren't even rendering at the Vita's screen resolution.


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 25, 2012)

How did this thread turn from a 'Media Creates Sales' thread to a 'Vita vs. 3DS' one?

Seriously, it's the same with everything nowadays like MW3 vs. BF3, FF(put number here) vs. FF(put other number here), Skyrim vs. whatever, FFXIII-2 vs. my ass... Just go to any GameFAQs board and you'll find plenty of these 'discussions'. I'm sick of all this bullshit! Why can't people just enjoy what they like and not shove their opinion into other's throats?

Also the 3DS had to go through exact the same. When it wasn't selling good and didn't have much good games, some members of this very forum were pointing with the finger...


----------



## emigre (Feb 25, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> How did this thread turn from a 'Media Creates Sales' thread to a 'Vita vs. 3DS' one?
> 
> Seriously, it's the same with everything nowadays like MW3 vs. BF3, FF(put number here) vs. FF(put other number here), Skyrim vs. whatever, FFXIII-2 vs. my ass... Just go to any GameFAQs board and you'll find plenty of these 'discussions'. I'm sick of all this bullshit! Why can't people just enjoy what they like and not shove their opinion into other's throats?
> 
> Also the 3DS had to go through exact the same. When it wasn't selling good and didn't have much good games, some members of this very forum were pointing with the finger...



Exactly, now let's all go back dismissing Love Plus.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 25, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > xist said:
> ...



wow you are a total troll.
first off- 3DS is cheaper than all other DS models at the moment.
Dsi-£135 DSiXL-£145  3DS-£134
I gave my opinion.  I am not 'stupider'(which isn't even a word).  I am not a fanboy-I have sony and nintendo consoles and a microsoft PC.  I love what nintendo are doing with the 3DS.  I dont like what sony seem to be doing with vita though.   The 3D really does add to the graphics, it looks friggin epic.  The vita screen looks lovely, but their is nothing unique about it and by that, I mean my phone upgrade next year will be on a similar level and that is a phone! that I can call people on.  PSV is a handicapped phone from next year.  A time travelling handicapped mobile phone.
You also totally misread some of my points.
basically when I say the vita is a rip off at the moment (hence why the media create sales figures are low-on topic) I mean the price is too bloody high, a RIP OFF. 
NOT A COPY CAT!
(*Mr T voice)YOU FOOL(google your own favourite photo of Mr T and insert here->)


did I miss anything?  you are a fool, I like every console when they are worth liking, I got a degree, you are still in school, media create sales are very conversation worthy, sony fanboys live on GBATEMP now, .....
Love plus has done great.  I think this means I want it too.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 25, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


get a real girl instead of that game
it's mostly for fat nerds who can't afford to get a GF


----------



## emigre (Feb 25, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...



That's just unfair stereotyping which is grossly offensive and narrow minded.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


guess who's talking


----------



## emigre (Feb 25, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > aminemaster said:
> ...



I have no idea what you mean by that.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> *The Vita has great hardware and great features, great games too if you like to think in a non-shitty way. At $250 it's a goddamn steal.*


yet it flop in japan   

and you  know that to fully enjoy the vita your need spend more that $300  so sorry is not a goddam steal not everyone is rich like you guild


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 25, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


I am a well built geek who has a girlfriend and therefore, no money.  I think I'd be better off with the game.


----------



## xist (Feb 25, 2012)

Valwin said:


> yet it flop in japan
> and you  know that to fully enjoy the vita your need spend more that $300  so sorry is not a goddam steal not everyone is rich like you guild



Do you only do what Japan tells you to? Is the 360 a flop just because it's not popular in Japan? (being outsold by the PS2 puts the Vita's failure into proportion). 

Reports indicate that the Vita's Western launch was great too.


----------



## emigre (Feb 25, 2012)

Valwin said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Christ, the Japanese public like buying shit.
> ...



No, I don't need to simulate dating because I can go out and talk to women.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...




damn i guess your opinion is useless  them


----------



## emigre (Feb 25, 2012)

Valwin said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



Just like your threads.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 25, 2012)

xist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > yet it flop in japan
> ...



the 360 was not originated in japan it is a western console  so yea is not the same

also please link me to the western vita reports i been looking for them


----------



## xist (Feb 25, 2012)

Valwin said:


> the 360 was not originated in japan it is a western console  so yea is not the same
> 
> also please link me to the western vita reports i been looking for them



How on Earth does country of origin dictate which regions you can succeed in? It doesn't matter if the Vita sells poorly in Japan if it does well elsewhere. Additionally, many of the Vita titles are tailored more towards a Western market...are you surprised it's not selling as well as titles that traditionally sell well there?

it's also why these MC numbers are largely curio's to us now as the gaming habits of the Japanese are very different to everyone else.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 25, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


You immediatly assume that someone that likes this game can't get a gf and is fat?
What do those two have to do with each other to begin with?
And you don't need money to get a girlfriend, unless you prefer going out with _working_ girls... If that's the case, it's even worse than a game.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 25, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> wow you are a total troll.
> first off- 3DS is cheaper than all other DS models at the moment.
> Dsi-£135 DSiXL-£145  3DS-£134
> I gave my opinion.  I am not 'stupider'(which isn't even a word).  I am not a fanboy-I have sony and nintendo consoles and a microsoft PC.  I love what nintendo are doing with the 3DS.  I dont like what sony seem to be doing with vita though.   The 3D really does add to the graphics, it looks friggin epic.  The vita screen looks lovely, but their is nothing unique about it and by that, I mean my phone upgrade next year will be on a similar level and that is a phone! that I can call people on.  PSV is a handicapped phone from next year.  A time travelling handicapped mobile phone.
> ...



Alright, so I was wrong on that rip-off part. I apologize, the dual meaning was there, and I got the wrong one, OKAY. Then let's talk money. The PSVita is completely worth its price. There's a touchscreen and a touchpad, a high quality build unit, and most importantly, good software to go along with it. It's both style and substance. Also worth noting is that retailers all reduce the PSVita's prices: you could theorically get a 75$ PSVita through Best Buy.

Next, I never talked about the 3DS's price. It wasn't me, it was somebody else, probably Guild Mccommunist, I don't know, check for yourself.

Following that, I never called you a fanboy. Speaking nonsense an being a fanboy is different, get your facts straight and don't make up shit I didn't say. I also own a 3DS, and Xbox, a PS3, a Vita, but that doesn't matter.

The Vita screen isn't unique, but does it have to? The device as a whole has "unique" written all over it. Sony didn't fuck around here, they've done a great job on it and I respect that. And what the hell makes you think the Vita is a phone? It's a handheld device with its own merit and it deserves some respect. As I've stated, Nintendo deserves some to, it is in no way a bad device.


AND NOW, the bit about trolling. "Stupider" is a word, ass, it's called slang. Slang or not, it's still a word.

So you're basically telling me and everyone else here you're superior because you got a degree and I'm in school. That is arguably the stupidest attempt at looking cool on the web. You don't have a degree because you're superior to me, you have one because you're older than me, fact.

Sony fanboys? Bro, look, you've gotta stop trying so hard at starting flamewars, Sony and Nintendo both appeal to different demographics and that doesn't make us fanboys. You've got to draw the line between criticizing and bitching about a device you don't even own. I've stated, again, that I OWN a 3DS, zelda bundle, and therefore have no reason to bash it. I only give constructive criticism, comparing it to what I have now. And if you can't understand the simple fact that not everybody has the same mindset as you, that's your problem.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 25, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > ~snipity snip
> ...


Touch screens? lol I think you meant a touch screen and touch PAD XD


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 25, 2012)

Fixed.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 25, 2012)

xist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > the 360 was not originated in japan it is a western console  so yea is not the same
> ...


technically they would make more profit if it sold good in japan because of yen power


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 25, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > It is everything the Wii is not.  Hardcore games, full button controls AND touch screen, 3D games, 3D movies and pics, and is supported to the max by 3rd parties.
> ...





Guild McCommunist said:


> 3DS has "hardcore" games? Like Super Mario EZ Land or ports of older "hardcore" games?


You all seem so insistent that 3DS has no _mature games_. Have you forgetten about Revelations, Snake Eater 3D, Driver Renegade 3DS, Mercenaries, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell 3D and even Jaws: Ultimate Predator. Or are those games not hardcore or mature enough for you?



high.kaze said:


> *@[member='insidexdeath']: We aren't bashing the 3DS, but rather this dude who's speaking nonsense. I have a 3DS, love it, but from a technical standpoint and fun-time, the PSVita is superior. Both have their own appeal and advantages, and we appreciate people expressing themselves about something. But if it's to say bullshit that's not true, that you might as well shut up.*


Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, uh, your opinion, man.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> high.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > lostdwarf said:
> ...



I'm talking about hardcore games generally. I acknowledge the 3DS has hardcore games, just fewer than the Vita would normally have. I mentioned like two are one page back that I forgot to include the IMO part, as another member said the same thing to me.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 25, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > high.kaze said:
> ...


There is no such thing as Hardcore games and Casual Games, there are only Casual Gamers and Hardcore Gamers.
A lot of Casual gamers do play a lot of the popular FPS and stuff, Hardcore gamers also play stuff like Mario.
To brand a game as Hardcore and Casual is stupid.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 25, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> high.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


What I mean, at least, by using hardcore and casual terms, is that casual games are games you can easily put down and play again for the fun in a few minutes while your in the subway for example. Hardcore games are longer, more "technical" games requiring long game sessions, like RPGs.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 25, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> I'm talking about hardcore games generally. I acknowledge the 3DS has hardcore games, just fewer than the Vita would normally have. I mentioned like two are one page back that I forgot to include the IMO part, as another member said the same thing to me.


And how did you come to that conclusion?

And guess what, the only _mature game_ the Vita launched with was Army Corps of Hell. ONE GAME.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> high.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > I'm talking about hardcore games generally. I acknowledge the 3DS has hardcore games, just fewer than the Vita would normally have. I mentioned like two are one page back that I forgot to include the IMO part, as another member said the same thing to me.
> ...


No. That's not my definition of harcore games, look up my last post.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 25, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > wow you are a total troll.
> ...



"stupidest" is also, not a word.  
slang is also just slang and slang alone.  Not actually English.  Made up words or rhymes.
You should say, "more stupid" or "most stupid".
"_That is arguably the stupidest attempt at looking cool on the web. You don't have a degree because you're superior to me, you have one because you're older than me, fact._"
So I was correct, you are in school still.  I could tell by your attitiude although many your age are less attracted to a flamewar.   I do not think I am superior to anybody at all, be it: Age, sex, race, religion.  Stop getting angry at my opinions please.  Correct me only if I am wrong, yes.  I will correct you too.  I do not want to "look cool on the web" as this is meaningless to me.  I also don't have a degree just because I am older than you (I know what you mean though) but because I put my time, hard work, effort and money into bettering my life and enjoying this awesome world.  Educated or not, everyone has a voice (or ..text?) and so I appologize for any offense.

Can we get back on topic again please?
Does anybody have any stats on the western vita sales from launch?  I will check now myself and post back, if I find.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 25, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> high.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > lostdwarf said:
> ...


Look, I'm getting angry at your comments because you are trying to look like a smart-ass. And I'm a hothead too, so mixing those together makes me explode eventually anyway. 
But I don't want this to continue either. Let's both be civilized for a change. I apologize as well for any hurtful things I might have said, sorry for being the foolish young me I've always been. And I'm a girl, by the way.

I don't have actual stats on the western sales, but from what I've been reading they're very promising! =D


----------



## prowler (Feb 25, 2012)

GBAtemp folks.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 25, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > high.kaze said:
> ...


Then that makes your argument even more stupid. The 3DS has Beyond the Labyrinth, Kingdom Hearts 3D, Layton: Mask of Miracle, Revelations, Tales of the Abyss, Snake Eater 3D and Time Travelers. All games that work well with length play sessions.

What's your stance on games that are condensed into bite-sized sections just so it's easier to pick up and play? Are they not hardcore?


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 25, 2012)

If it wasn't for Super Mario 3D Land and Mario Kart 7 the 3DS wouldn't be selling like this


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> high.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


Look, it's fine, we've already closed the debate and I don't want this to go any further. I'm only talking generally. I'm only saying that because IMO the 3DS looks to be made for simpler, shorter game sessions with games that look overall to be rather quick to finish.
I guess I'm having a hard time expressing myself correctly through only text.


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 25, 2012)

I wish the Vita have more support. Its a great hardware. I believe that its not the price of the console that is holding people back but the prices of the Memory Cards and the fact that are propietary. But the price of the console and games are Ok considering the 3DS, which is an inferior hardware, started at this price point.


----------



## prowler (Feb 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> Then that makes your argument even more stupid. The 3DS has Beyond the Labyrinth, Kingdom Hearts 3D, Layton: Mask of Miracle, Revelations, Tales of the Abyss, Snake Eater 3D and Time Travelers. *All games that work well with length play sessions.*


have you played these games? no?
are some of them not even out yet? 
shut up.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 25, 2012)

I am not trying to look like a smart ass.  I only seem this way to you because you are arrogant/nieve to the truth.  Everyone has opinions.
The situation the world is in at the moment means the Vita is a bad financial investment to consumers for many reasons.  some are:
1 money, a lot of people dont want to keep spending to enjoy one thing. ps vita is not cheap and you NEED to buy more to enjoy it.
2 SONY, sony are restructuring at the moment and everything about the way they sell things to WHAT they sell is changing.  Buying from them now only to find a better version rebranded comes out a year later or buying now and finding the product discontinued soon would be unreasonably stupid.
3 SONY PART 2.. sony just BOUGHT Sony Ericsson. rebranded as SONY MOBILE somethingorother.  This does mean the next PSP will be a phone.  No doubt about it.  so waiting for that is a lot wiser than than the vita now.  It wont be long.
4. Nintendo.  Nintendo are cheaper, more games(fair enough its been out longer, but that is the game, nintendo got there first because they know the market better) more people to play against online, full 3D amazement be it in video, camera, games, internet, adverts, sport.  It looks brilliant.

I cant find any sales figures for UK or americas for the vita.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 25, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Then that makes your argument even more stupid. The 3DS has Beyond the Labyrinth, Kingdom Hearts 3D, Layton: Mask of Miracle, Revelations, Tales of the Abyss, Snake Eater 3D and Time Travelers. *All games that work well with length play sessions.*
> ...


The genre of those games tell me all I need to know.
As well as user impressions.

I don't have to play MGS4 to know that it's a game that you can't just pick up and play.


----------



## prowler (Feb 25, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> I cant find any sales figures for UK or americas for the vita.


Because they aren't released yet, wait until Monday for Europe.





soulx said:


> The genre of those games tell me all I need to know.
> As well as user impressions.
> 
> I don't have to play MGS4 to know that it's a game that you can't just pick up and play.


MGS4 is very different though, it wasn't designed to be pick up and play because it's a movie.

Look at Peace Walker, oh wait, you can't. You don't have a PSP, Vita nor 360/PS3.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 25, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > I cant find any sales figures for UK or americas for the vita.
> ...



OK, thanks for that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 25, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > The genre of those games tell me all I need to know.
> ...


hahaha, very funny.
:/

And the only game on that list designed to be easy to pick up and play is Revelations (and maybe Layton).


----------



## prowler (Feb 25, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts doesn't exactly take skill to play either.

Plus we don't even know _what_ Time Travelers actually is and it's for Vita & PSP.


----------



## xist (Feb 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> And guess what, the only _mature game_ the Vita launched with was Army Corps of Hell. ONE GAME.



Wait, what? No it wasn't.....Ninja Gaiden Sigma Plus and Shinobido 2 immediately spring to mind.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 25, 2012)

xist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > And guess what, the only _mature game_ the Vita launched with was Army Corps of Hell. ONE GAME.
> ...


little devients is selling well.  Maybe vita is casual.  Yes.  Vita is for casual gamers only.  Lets golf selling well.  Vita is perfect for the casual gamer. lol


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 25, 2012)

*starting to get used to these flame wars*


----------



## emigre (Feb 25, 2012)

So Love Plus is pretty shit innit?


----------



## RoMee (Feb 25, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> *starting to get used to these flame wars*



The point of these valwinated topic is to start flame wars.
Mods are just too stupid to realize it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> You all seem so insistent that 3DS has no _mature games_. Have you forgetten about Revelations, Snake Eater 3D, Driver Renegade 3DS, Mercenaries, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell 3D and even Jaws: Ultimate Predator. Or are those games not hardcore or mature enough for you?



The fact that you'd include Driver Renegade, Splinter Cell 3D, and Jaws: Ultimate Predator is already making things pretty rocky on your end.



RoMee said:


> The point of these valwinated topic is to start flame wars.
> Mods are just too stupid to realize it.



If I posted the same exact topic then I probably wouldn't get any shit for it.

I'm not defending Valwin here but the topics go this way because of you (not meaning you specifically, but you as in everyone). Mods fix the titles and content to be a bit more friendly and less biased, everything else is up to you.


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 25, 2012)

RoMee said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > *starting to get used to these flame wars*
> ...


o
There is nothing wrong with everyone being opinionative and having a good old argument even with a bit of fanboyism thrown in. As long as it doesn't become abusive the arguments should be allowed. Those that find it annoying can always stay away from the topic.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 25, 2012)

On the whole mature gamer concept I find it laughable... The age group of the "mature gamer" is around 16-24 any younger then that and kids don't really care about appearing "grown up" and very much older than that and they have enough self identity to not give a flying fudge about some one else's opinion on how mature they look playing video games....


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 25, 2012)

I have one friend who has a PS3 solely for MW3 and who doesn't play other games. Does that make the PS3 a "casual" console because a "casual gamer" is playing it?

All this casual and hardcore games bullshit...


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 25, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> If it wasn't for Super Mario 3D Land and Mario Kart 7 the 3DS wouldn't be selling like this


Plus the other games as well.

As for this thread, I got my injector seat ready.



SpaceJump said:


> I have one friend who has a PS3 solely for MW3 and who doesn't play other games. Does that make the PS3 a "casual" console because a "casual gamer" is playing it?
> 
> All this casual and hardcore games bullshit...


Silly SpaceJump, ps3 is a "hardcore" console. Therefor by just playing one game on it, makes you a  "hardcore gamer".
/jk


----------



## Midna (Feb 25, 2012)

Hoped I wouldn't need to use this again


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 25, 2012)

Midna said:


> Hoped I wouldn't need to use this again


suicide boming


----------



## emigre (Feb 25, 2012)

Is this thread about dismissing Love Plus, 3DS vs PSV or about hardcore mature gamers who only play hardcore mature games.

I'd just like to know so I can make up random bullshit for what the topic actually is.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Is this thread about dismissing Love Plus, 3DS vs PSV or about hardcore mature gamers who only play hardcore mature games.
> 
> I'd just like to know so I can make up random bullshit for what the topic actually is.



I think at this point, you could add another subject, and no one would care.

It's just sad to see that in almost any situation here on GBATemp, if there is talk about the 3DS or Vita, the other handheld gets thrown in for a comparison argument, and then everyone rages afterwards.


----------

